# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Hexagon Vivarium Journal/ Advice?

## Badger

Hello, I am soon to be starting my first serious vivarium build. Low budget though  :Frown: . Oh well, I'll make it work. I have a 35 gallon hex tank that be used, my materials list is as follows:

Great Stuff big gap filler
GE silicone II in Black
Eco Earth (2 Bricks)
Gravel/ or false bottom, have yet to decide.
Calathea "Medallion" from Black Jungle (Calathea 'Medallion")
Creeping Fig form Black Jungle (Creeping Fig - Ficus pumila)
Numerous fake plants I had lying around (Fern, Another Calathea and some random leafy plant)


Inhabitants: 2 baby whites tree frogs, 1 Northern Leopard frog, and 1 Wood Frog.

I will be posting pictures and updating this thread after every day I do something, Any advice/feedback/ help is greatly appreciated!

----------


## Badger

Alright, Finally Got the first layer of the first wall of great stuff down. I took the pictures right after it was applied so it hasn't expanded yet. Sorry for the bad quality, forgot to turn flash off so the great stuff is like its a white blob. D:< I built the great stuff up where I'm gonna carve ledges/ caves and such.

Pictures:   How's it look so far? Any opinions/questions/comments/advice is hugely appreciated!

----------


## eloyhouse

hello, Ive just saw your post, well the overall idea is very good, just wondering how are you doing with your project??
maybe you can post some pictures of the vivarium so we can give you some advice on what you allready have.
one sugestion don`t mix species you can transmit dissease and parasites and the frogs can get very streesed 
hope it helps regards

----------


## Badger

I am waiting overnight for the GS to fully cure, I poked some holes to help it cure faster. About the mixing species thing: I think I may just put the white's in after all, I already have the tank for the terrestrial frogs done, so they can stay in there. tomorrow I will be carving, adding more great stuff to the other 2 walls, and possibly buying the eco-earth. I think. This is fun  :Smile: 

The pictures are displaying correctly right? they're attached to the second post.

----------


## eloyhouse

good idea on separating the frogs, and yes the pictures are displaying correctly, I can suggest you to add a lot of plants with big leaves and branches so your Litoreas will have a lot of hiding places and feel more secure.

keep updating regards

----------


## Badger

Will do, and will do, I posted a wanted ad for plant clippings in the classifieds, I'm oon a low budget and only have $20 for plants, so anything that you may have extra of would be hugely appreciated! thanks for the comments, I'll update tomorrow.

----------


## bobert

were do you get the spray stuff lol

----------


## Badger

My wonderful local Home Depot.

----------


## Badger

Update: I have just finished carving the first wall, what do ya guys think? 


I was about to start the 2nd wall (right one) and the can wouldn't dispense any foam. yay....off to home depot!

----------


## Badger

Just finished spraying the second wall... Pics!

----------


## Don

Badger, nice so far.  My biggest suggestion is to have a false bottom of either eggcrate or hydroballs.... stone will work also.  Cover that with some screen material and then the substrate above that.  Have an area where you can access the false bottom too.  This will be for sliding in a hose for drainage since the water will eventually build up and need draining.

As for plants, your Whites are aggressive eaters and heavy frogs once grown so stuff like Bromeliads and Snake plants are the way to go.
I also use leaf liter on top of my substrate since its easy to remove and clean and helps keep the dirt/substrate off the frogs.

I like the holes your adding in your background, will allow you to slide a bromeliad right in and the Brom will eventually attach itself there.

----------


## Badger

Thanks! Will do on the false bottom. how much do hydroballs go far/ where would one get them? I picked up the silicone and eco earth today as well. I will me using sphagnum moss on top of the eco earth, would that work as good as leaf litter? Thanks again for the comment.

----------


## Badger

Just checked the foam as I was walking out the door, and I will be doing some serious trimming tonight...I think I will be carving the path for a future waterfall in this side.

----------


## Don

I would start with 2 bags of hydroballs to see how deep you are in them.  I believe you want to have about 1 1/2 inch to 2 inch deep layer of them.  My RETF viv has bout 3 inches and I never have to drain that viv.  

It is a lot of fun designing a viv when you take your time :-)

----------


## Badger

alright. can I get them from petco or a local petstore or would I have to run to a hydroponics place?

----------


## Badger

So, I just carved out some spots for caves made of 2" pvc that I had a couple extra pipes of. I siliconed in the first to see how it would come out. The foam expanded HUGE, so I had to spend ~1 hour trimming. What do you guys think? 

 I ripped the pump out of my mom's water fountain, and it had a light attached...I might be able to stick it up out of the "ground". Or I'll cut it and cover the wires. Not sure yet, but WOOHOOO, I have waterfall!  I am going to make a false bottom, with the pump under it. Then I will make a great stuff pond on top of the eggcrate, with a small drainage hole so it keeps a set amount of water in it, and the rest keeps getyting recycled into the bottom. I'm gonna run 1 inch PVC up the back and that will contain the electric wires so I have remove them as necessary (Conduit). I am going to carve a stream and put in rocks and all that  stuff. I'll have a rubber tube running from the pump up the back and exiting into the stream that empties into the pond. Good plan? I think it will work great, I have it all envisioned now. Let's hope I don't screw it up.

EDIT: Sorry about the low quality of the close ups. the clear looking thing is the lighting fixture thing. it is fully enclosed.

----------


## Badger

Got the tubing for the waterfall today, along with the 1 inch PVC. Great  stuffed the pvc in, and frogot about the tubing...oh well. I'll have to  carve a channel out tomorrow and great stuff around the tubing. Will  post Pictures tomorrow, forgot camera at mom's.  questions/comments/concerns?

----------


## Don

Looking nice.  The hydroballs can be obtained from a local pet store usually.
  You making me want to start another viv :-)

----------


## Badger

Do a haxagon!  :Big Grin:  All of yours come out great, I'm hoping mine will at least be in the same league lol

----------


## Don

:-)  Yours is going to look amazing.    Taking you time and planning it out is the tough part.

----------


## Badger

Thanks! I noticed that is the hard part...I will post pictures in about 5 minutes, camera battery is low. I am mixing up the eco earth to re plant some plants that I bought today. Two Dracaena's...One small one in a 3.5" pot, and one in a 5" pot. the 3.5" one is about 4 inches tall, and the 5" one is about 10" tall. I also bought a 10" tall Bromelaid in a 5"...no clue what species, maybe someone could help me out on that? and a _Dieffenbachia..._this is in a 3.5" pot. Once again, will be posting pics in about five minutes. Thanks for the comments!

----------


## BG

Nice work Badger. Its looking good all ready. You could save money and do a plastic egg crate with PVC pipe,or even the caps for PVC.Then the money you save could go somewhere else. I like the egg crate method.

----------


## Badger

Pictures!!  Whatcha guys think? Next hardest part is the eggcrate...home depot trip tomorrow I hope...

Shoutout to Don: Thanks for the advice on plants!

----------


## Badger

Thanks!  Anyone know any good breeders of White's? I don't wanna buy from my local petco considering how stressed and (I think) sick. My price cap is $50 shipped (Hopefully blue phase, but any will do)

----------


## Badger

Got another can of Great Stuff, but sadly home depot's last sheet of egg crate was smashed to pieces. great. I'll grab some when the next shipment comes in, or when I can get to the other home depot.

----------


## Badger

alright, I got a sheet of egg crate today, now all I need it window screen and I can finish the tank. 

WOOHOOO my mom just agreed to go with me to the Massachusetts Reptile EXPO in Rockland MA. a week from sunday...my search for my frogs is nearing end...I hope.

Anyone else going? maybe we can meet up?

----------


## Badger

Just siliconed in the PVC supports for the egg-crate. I'll be cutting the egg crate tomorrow (Forgot to grab my diagonals). Pics:

 


Quesitons/Comments/ Suggestions??

----------


## Badger

Was really busy today between the ER and shooting range....Don't worry they weren't related lol. Anyways, I wasn't able to cut the eggcrate today  :Frown:  , but will be tomorrow, I promise! Then I will Great stuff some gaps/ redo the plant pots, and then silicone and I'll be done! Sorta.

----------


## Heather

It's looking great! Awesome job!

Do you work in an ER?

----------


## Badger

lol, Nope, family member was in there, nothing serious though.

----------


## Heather

Oh no! Thank goodness! I hope everything's okay.

----------


## vixxy

I am starting a hex viv this week myself so I'm curious to see how yours turns out.  I have a suggestion for "budget plant"...if u have a Lowe's, (H.D.) might do it too, check if they have a discount plant rack.  I get almost all my plants from this rack and they are usually pretty cheap. Also, ask at the pet stores and hardware stores about discontinued, broken bag and clearance items. I got very cheap cork bark at my local pet shop because they it was discontinued....just some thoughts to help the budget  :Big Grin:  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Badger

Alright, I'll keep it in mind, thanks for the advice!

----------


## Heather

Badger, what are you laying over your false bottom and screen? What kind of rocks, substrate, etc?

----------


## Badger

I will be using eco earth over the screen, with various plants on the floor and on the background, along with river rocks running down the waterfall making tiny white water rapids lol. 

Update: just cut the egg-crate and had to put an extra 2 PVC supports, currently waiting for the silicone to dry a bit so I can put the egg-crate over it. Pics:

----------


## Heather

Sounds great!

----------


## Badger

Hehe, thanks! and nope, nothing serious, but the walk in wasn't open lol. 

Update: CHANGE OF PLANS! Alright, so I had a hell of a time trying to do my waterfall the way I originally planned. The way I thought I would do it is run the tubing up the pre cut channel, and have a small piece of 1 inch pvc as like a nozzle of sorts, but this didn't work because the tube hates me and didn't wanna stay straight and the PVC didn't wanna stay put, so I said screw it, and ran a second conduit up the channel, with a hole cut out, which the tubing sticks out of, basically doing the same thing but easier. Anyways it worked, I great stuffed all over the tube and refilled the plant pots so I can redo em. Camera is charging right now, So I'll be posting pics in like 5 minutes.


Off topic: How did I do making my new signature?

----------


## Badger

Alright, heres the pics:

The foam already expanded more than I expected, I'm afraid to wake up and look at it lol. Wish me luck.

----------


## roynard

hey new to the forum, i am also looking to build a terrarium for my white's tree frog.
this is looking really good! I just was wondering how do you make the great stuff foam
safe for frogs? or do you just cover it with coco fiber?
I am thinking of just buying a 10 gallon and doing something like this as a vertical tank.
but then i wonder how fast he'll outgrow a 10 gallon even if it's vertical :-o
anyway, just wanted to say it looked great and you're inspiring me to make my own with all of the
pictures.

----------


## Badger

The great stuff is already safe for em, but to make it look natural you smear silicone all over it, then pour Eco Earth (Coco Fiber) all over it. let sit for 48 hours. maybe a little bit more. 

About the 10 gallon. The 10 gallon would be fine for a froglet/ juv but he would outgrow it in a couple months. 1 adult white's should have a minimum 29 gallon, but you could fit 2 in there comfortably. Thanks for the comments too  :Smile:  Viv building is probably one of the most fun parts of the hobby. Lemme know if you have any more questions.

----------


## Badger

I just carved the waterfall and re-did the plant things. I'm getting another can of GS to do the pond somewhere around 1 EST, so I'm stuck until then. Oh yeah, I put in the pump/false bottom/ screen. Zip ties FTW. Here's some more pictures:

----------


## Badger

About to start the pond, will post pics in a few.

----------


## Badger

Just sprayed the pond and filled the gap between the screen and background. Also dremmel'ed out a notch for the pump's power cord to go. Woohoo, almost done!

Pics:

----------


## Heather

Looking great!

----------


## Badger

Thanks!

----------


## Badger

Just carved the pond and added a couple rocks....Whatchya think?

Pics:

----------


## Heather

Very nice. How bout a front view?

----------


## Badger

Will do as soon as I get back to my mom's house (where the tank is). I forgot to take a front view, sorry  :Frown:

----------


## Badger

Ugh, I'm siliconing the background now...well atleast the pvc cave side....good god this sucks. The damn caulking gun is so hard to pull lol.anyways, that side is mainly done, waiting for it to dry enough to start another side. Worst. Part. of. the. viv....ever.

----------


## Heather

Lol! I used the caulking gun to glue my waterfall foam together. I understand your frustrations, lol!

----------


## Badger

Like, holy ****. I wasn't expecting that. lol. It's quite frustrating...My hand was sooooo tired lol

----------


## Heather

Hopefully you don't have to work with it much more. Although I purchased my silicone the same way.

----------


## Badger

Lol, I still have 2 sides and a pond to do...  :Frown:

----------


## Heather

It'll go by quickly. I still have tons to do. Just haven't had enough time lately. But, soon...

Yours is coming along nicely.

----------


## Heather

Any front pictures up to this point yet?

----------


## Badger

Thanks  :Smile:  ....  I'm already planning my next build...I think for either D. Leucomelas or D. Azureus 10 gallon vert. maybe. I dunno yet. lol.

----------


## Badger

Alright, well I brushed off all the excess eco earth, and it looks great! forgot the camera, but luckily mom has an iPhone. Pics will be up soon.

----------


## Badger

Along with the front view ones  :Smile:

----------


## IrishRonin

Your tank is coming out great, can wait to see the waterfall/pond in action! I have a hug 75g octagon tank I've been sitting on, trying to decide what I want to put in it so I have an idea of how I want to build it. Thanks for the ideas, cant wait to see it all done. Yes building a terrarium is the most fun part but like you said waiting for it all to dry is the worst part.

----------


## Badger

WOOHOO that one went a lot easier. so, the reason it was so hard to pull was there was some stuff stuck in the nozzle of said silicone tube, so it was extremely hard to pull. I was not just a wimp. So, here's some picture. Note the front view, is not really front. it is top. Whatchya think?

Pics: 

Sorry bout the low quality, iPhone cameras are only 2 megapixels compared to the 12 on the real camera.

----------


## Badger

Haha, thanks for the comments and compliments. If you like the look of the huge tree stump/trunk in the middle of the tank there is a nice way to go. you could put some terrestrial darts in there. or a bunch of wood frogs. But I like using the vertical aspect of mine. White's are one of the coolest looking frogs ever

----------


## Badger

Oh. cool, dad to the rescue. just dropped off the camera....better pics: 



Yay. and the top view isn't upside down this time. sorry about the flash...stupid reflective surfaces.

----------


## Heather

Wow! Awesome! It's coming along so quickly. Looking great!

----------


## Badger

Thanks! feels like that right? The last few days have been grueling but I'll be ready for frogs tomorrow! just in time for my froggies. Hopefully someone has em at the show.

----------


## Badger

Just did the last side! now just the pond to do in the mornin. Here's some pics:



I can't wait to see the almost final product  :Big Grin:

----------


## Badger

got up early to do the pond. I think it's gonna look good...I hope.

pics: 

good/bad/maybe?

----------


## Badger

Touched up some spots and made some rope- vines......I still have so much eco earth left lol.

----------


## Badger

Ugh, having trouble with the pond draining correctly....I think I fixed it though. We'll see in a couple hours. Hopefully it'll work so I can finally plant it.

----------


## Badger

Done! Totally, completely done. everything works, the plants look decent, I think the frogs will like it. Not a minute to soon either. How do you guys like it? Oh yeah, my cat was on the cabinets...I have no clue how he got up there...



Sorry bout the blurry one. Can you see the waterfall alright?

----------


## Heather

Very nice! It's hard to see the waterfall from this view. Great job!  :Smile:

----------


## MonsterPyxie

Some moss on the bottom, and vine's hanging down the back drop would really give this tank a more natural look!

Great walk through, thanks for taking the time!

----------


## Badger

No problem, thanks for the advice! I actually siliconed some vines in last night. I'm leaning away from moss due to the impaction risk, Maybe leaf litter will do the trick?

----------


## Badger

Artemis is quite content in his new home! He is somewhere between 2-4 years old, I think. He's about 3-3.5 inches Snout to Vent. I also added an exo terra vine. Like it? Like him? He's so cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Autumn

You did a great job Dalton!  :Smile:  You put a lot effort into this project and it turned out nicely! Your Whites Tree frog looks rather happy. Now I think I'm going to have to build a viv for my WTF lol :P!!

----------


## Badger

Hehe, thanks! You should, he seems to like it. He is eating too. the downfall to the background is that the crickets can climb it.

----------


## Heather

It looks great!  :Smile:

----------


## Don

Great job.  We need to get you a camera for some better pics :-)
   Use a bowl for feeding since its only one in there right now.  

Also, leaf liter is great and I would go with the magnolia or sea grape leaf.  The sea grape is more colorful.  Both are larger leaf then the Live Oak so you will have less making its way to the pond.

Nice job and congrats on the new WTF


Don

----------


## rosaphile

It looks really nice! That is a lucky frog!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MonsterPyxie

looking good! I need a project like this of my own!

----------


## Badger

Hehe, thanks guys! sorry bout the pics, it's a 300 dollar camera, I'm just not that great with it lol. I put in a feeding bowl in there yesterday too   :Smile:

----------


## MonsterPyxie

> ... *it's a 300 dollar camera...*


Unless its a iPhone or something, I would be tryin' to get my money back  :Wink:

----------


## Badger

Lol, it's a pentax, but the problem isn't the camera, 1. I'm am NOT a photographer lol 2. The glass is dirty, I gotta wipe it down 3. I was excited and kept shaking  :Big Grin:

----------


## Badger

Got some more pics...any better lol?

----------


## Lady medusa

Good job with your first set up and being resourceful. Heres a lil tip for the next time you want more plants that are hardy and cheap! Check out lowes at the end of the summer when they have most of their house plants on clearance and check out the exotic angel plants in the garden area at walmart. Usually these plants are under 3.00$ but you have to rinse all the soil out before you place them in the vivarium. Also if it seems like your plants arent growing it may be because of the salts that are in ecoearth. Try purely organic peat moss. You can get a 3ft x 3ft brick for under 10$ and your critters and plants will love it. And if by chance you need a little bit of fertilizer to boost your plant growth, they make aquarium plant fertilizer which works well and wont harm your frogs. Just make sure to use a diluted amount. 

Believe me we all try to save money when we can  :Smile:

----------


## Badger

Thanks for the tip  :Smile:

----------


## MonsterPyxie

> Got some more pics...any better lol?



good lookin' frog buddy. You should be very proud of your work!

----------


## Badger

Thanks, I thought it came out ok. Now to start my next build...for tincs..

----------


## Kay

Do you have to put soil into the holes before you insert the Bromeliads?

I have an tank exactly like that that has become available (meaning the last of my fish died).  I'll be very interested in watching Dalton's progress!

----------


## Badger

Err, I'm Dalton, Frog is Artemis lol. Sorry if there was confusion there. And Yes, I basically filled the pots on the background 1 inch deep, then held the plant in the pot while filling in around in and packing it down. But white's are quite hefty and she's managed to pull the plant sideways, but it hasn't fallen out yet. I usually have to re adjust it every few days.

----------


## Don

> Do you have to put soil into the holes before you insert the Bromeliads?
> 
> I have an tank exactly like that that has become available (meaning the last of my fish died).  I'll be very interested in watching Dalton's progress!


Bromeliads don't require soil since they are pretty much self sufficient.  They hold their own water and you can even cut back the root to almost nothing and it will continue to grow.   The only thing that really brings down a Bromeliad is placing it in a wet substrate sine that will eventually rot the bottom of the Brom.

----------



----------


## Kay

Sorry, I was trying to address you and Don in the same post!  Your vivarium looks great!!

----------


## Badger

Oh, no problem, sorry lol. Thanks very much by the way. Sorry Don, didn't realize it was meant for you. He's more educated on broms than me by far anyway.

----------


## optimum

very nice set up this turned out to be! you have got some very serious skills !

----------


## Badger

Thanks, didn't notice this post before sorry  :Frown:  but thanks!

----------


## Monty

It turned out really nice! 
Was looking around because we're going to make our own background soon as well - now I'm totally inspired and can't wait to start!

----------

